# [Syslog-ng Viewer] Besoin de conseils

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonjour,

Je recherche un outil de visualisation de syslog (centralisés).

J'ai googlelé un peu mais je ne suis pas convaincu par les différentes solutions et je ne trouve pas de comparatif.

il y a bien Kiwi cattools mais il ne tourne que sur wdows.

Y a t-il une solution open-source robuste ? J'ai regardé logzilla mais il risque de devenir payant incessamment sous peu et pas de détails sur la licence prévue.

Sinon un investissement est envisageable...

Quelle solution utilisez vous ?

Merci

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Pour info, nous sommes en train de qualifier Splunk qui a l'air vraiment pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## CourJuS

Hello

Je suppose que tu est tombé sur phpsyslogng

L'interface permet de filter pas mal l'affichage et il permet une bonne centralisation des logs 

Petit conseille, filtrer certain niveau tel que debug et se genre de choses pour ne pas massacrer la bande passante des box  :Wink:  et surtout toujours bien garder les logs en local juste au cas ou ? :p

Bonne journée

[edit]

mwarf, on parle déjà de la même chose  :Wink: 

Par contre cela m'attristerais de le voir devenir payant ...

[/edit]

----------

